# FaeryBee's Sunny and Shelby



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sunny and Shelby are now happily living together as best buds. Here are their latest photos.

Thanks for looking!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Very cute!! They compliment each other so well *


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pictures.  Are they ever without each other?


----------



## AlyseBos (Jun 15, 2011)

How cute. LOL! I work for the cable company and I'd recognize an SA 4250C anywhere!  Now, don't call the cable company complaining that your box won't work if your bird pooped in it. Hahahah! xD

Great pictures, I loved them all!


----------



## skythrutrees (Jun 26, 2007)

They look like twins. Or bookends!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


aka.pody said:



Great pictures.  Are they ever without each other?

Click to expand...

No, since they were introduced they've been "joined at the wing"  Where one goes, the other will follow. 
Of course, now Sunny no longer will step-up or go back to the cage when I tell him to. 



JuliosMom said:



Very cute!! They compliment each other so well 

Click to expand...

Thanks! Shelby was actually in the same "batch of birdies" at the petstore when I got Sunny. Then, after Sunny seemed lonely, I ended up having to go back and get him a friend (Shelby) from that "flock". I initially wanted to get another male that was a different color than Sunny. I checked multiple petstores and none of the breeders I contacted got back to me.:S The other petstores I tried either had all girls or the boys they did have didn't look healthy. 
I really wanted a boy, so I went back to the initial petstore to get Shelby. They are great friends and I do think they look very cute together. :lovers:

I have my own "Sunny and Shelby Show!" :happy4:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


skythrutrees said:



They look like twins. Or bookends! 

Click to expand...

 Bookends, that's a good analogy! I kind of wondered if they might be brothers. My shelties actually are siblings from the same litter.



AlyseBos said:



How cute. LOL! I work for the cable company and I'd recognize an SA 4250C anywhere!  Now, don't call the cable company complaining that your box won't work if your bird pooped in it. Hahahah! xD

Great pictures, I loved them all!

Click to expand...

Uh oh! Don't report me!!*


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

They are both beautiful!!


----------



## louara (Jun 29, 2008)

Lovely photos of Sunny and Shelby  They are a perfect couple!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Gorgeous birds. They obviously have the run of the place, just like my guys. Best way, in my opinion.


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

How cute are they! I just adore their photoshoot shots.  It looks like you've got some technically savvy little budgies there too. They'd get along with my Phoenix very well... In fact, they sort of look like Phoenix.... Did you take my budgie?! 

Loved your photos!


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

awe they are so cute they look so good together


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

Hang on! let me put my sunglasses on for a better look
Good gracious! they are bright and beautiful


----------



## Marii (Mar 20, 2011)

*They are so cute together, and as Juliosmom ( Jill ) said they really compliment each other! THanks for sharing!*​


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks everyone for taking the time to look and comment. 
Budgiekin, I promise I did not steal Phoenix! *


----------



## johnford (May 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry FaeryBee! I didn't even see your post!!!

I love your little birdies so cute when they are so close together


----------



## Blackpool Bird (Jun 22, 2011)

lovely pair of budgies Deborah , they look so happy and its nice to see another bird lover who lets them have the run of there place


----------



## Ann (Mar 24, 2008)

They're so cute, and match almost perfectly, perhaps they're brothers or twins.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

What a couple of beautiful darlings! Just precious, and So tech savvy! They are lovable, separately and together! I'm so glad you found the perfect friend for each of them :lovers::happy4::jumping1::jumping1:-Congrats!:clap:


----------

